# OccupySF needs more Watts!



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Here's a novel use of bike power at OccupySF ...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm still undecided on OWS. 

That said, I've done my fair share of pedal power for local events, including a concert. It's actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

You can tell shes deep in the pain cave since her head is down.


----------



## Halcyon819 (Oct 19, 2011)

hipsters...


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I likey.
.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Rhymenocerus said:


> You can tell shes deep in the pain cave since her head is down.


she's not sweating at all, even in jeans that holding the heat in.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

CoLiKe20 said:


> she's not sweating at all, even in jeans that holding the heat in.


.....


----------



## Skippy_S (Nov 4, 2011)

nice!


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

CoLiKe20 said:


> she's not sweating at all, even in jeans that holding the heat in.


I had to do a double read...good one


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks...

you notice weird things like that when you train indoor and have to figure out ways to dissipate heat (fans, turn off heaters, open doors so more cold air gets into the house while wife yells at you through chattering teeth).


----------

